# Foros Novedades Galería de Fotos y Videos  LA CHIRIMOYA CUMBE

## Bruno Cillóniz

Características de la Chirimoya Cumbe, cultivo que crece en el valle de Cumbe, ubicado en la provincia de Huarochirí, Lima-Perú. Importancia, propiedades naturales y alimenticias de la fruta, manejo del cultivo: siembra en vivero, injerto, trasplante a campo definitivo, agoste, técnica de polinización manual desarrollada por el INIA-PERU, y otras labores culturales hasta la cosecha.     *Fuente: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zYjJ3UGmz_4*Temas similares: Artículo: Chirimoya cumbe ingresaría a EE.UU dentro de 2 años Artículo: Sierra Exportadora presenta hoy el XIX Festival de la Chirimoya Cumbe Artículo: Países europeos interesados en chirimoya cumbe de Huarochirí Artículo: Exportarán chirimoya Cumbe Rayan a Holanda venta de plantones de chirimoya cumbe y servicios de injertos y polinizacion

----------

